

Ask YC: Opinions on using a CMS like Joomla? - rjett

I am about to begin building the back end of my site. What has been your experience with/ is your opinion about using a CMS such as Joomla to provide a framework for doing so?
======
markbao
Don't.

If you're going to use _any_ CMS for a framework for your site, use Drupal or
something of the sort, but not Joomla.

I've had experience with Joomla for years (and Mambo before the fork.) It's
powerful, but to a fault: it's large, bloated, and has too many features that
you don't need.

